# booster



## tripledobleve_ (Nov 9, 2006)

hola soy nuevo aca y quisera saber que es un booster, que funsion cumple principalmente y algun circuito de ejemplo.

si alguien me ayuda...........gracias


----------



## Apollo (Nov 15, 2006)

Hola tripledobleve_:

Un booster es simplemente un término de la jerga estadounidense para nombrar a un circuito o aparato para amplificar, acelerar u optimizar. En el caso de la electrónica, puedes utilizar este aparato para amplificar por ejemplo la señal de tu antena (en caso de que tengas una recepción muy pobre), o una señal de radio (que quisieras enviar a mayor distancia de la que tienes en este momento). Entre muchas otras aplicaciones.

Este es un ejemplo de un booster para antena.
Un booster para un celular.

Espero y te sea de utilidad esta información.
Un saludo al foro


----------

